# Multiple choice Answers....



## Canon fodder (Mar 10, 2021)

I am, as of today a brand new member. THANK YOU FOR ALLOWING ME IN, and I mean that, most gratefully.
I am also a hoarder.....I have at least 3, maybe 4, Canon Powershot 470 series cameras, each with their own "special" problems....
I am a fan of the easy A-470, as I can use it to post pics online, store pics in my Acer notebook, basically the Acer does the job of sending and storing all my pics.

1.When the screen isn't black. latest (A-470)
2.When the screen doesn't look like one of Prince's video backgrounds (purple spectrum snow), other A-470....
when something else happens, that says, "Watch eternally long you tube disassembly instruction" (one clip says BSOD (black screen of death)...... VERY LONG, and just....fix it yourself pal, it's just got built in obscelecence (sp) construction....can the screen problems be fixed with out cannibalizing the parts from one to help the other? I'll do it, if someone can help me with it here. Otherwise, E-bay for now. My attitude: "Anything can be fixed"
NOW: I bought a Nikon D-70 for cheap, with extra lenses, charger, nice case etc., but there is so much fine print in the instruction manual, that I feel there must be a DVD out there to make this voyage less than requirement of a college degree in D-70. Or a photography course...
So: Is there a DVD instruction disc for this model? It's a breakin' my heart here, but I'm going to have to realize the following: "Hey buddy, just sit down, take some time, mess with it (yes I had one of the cards formatted), deal with the manual, tough luck.....
 Any recommendations for getting a handle on how to run it, without having to refer to the 180+ pages in the manual every time I get stuck? 
Thanks to anyone who reads this and can help this stumbler.


----------

